# So I just taught myself to crochet Sunday



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I've figured out chain stitch, single crochet, double crochet, and slip stitch. I've started making my 6 year old daughter a hat. I'm not using a pattern, I coudn't figure any of them out.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!

You will find the patterns that are right for you. Plenty of good ones here, you have to join, its free.
www.Ravelry.com


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! It looks like you are off to a wonderfully creative start. Keep up the great work and most importantly, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well done! Keep it up. Make sure you show us the hat when you are finished.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks.  I think I'll have it finished by the weekend. DH wants me to make one for him next, but not in hot pink


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you start at the top or the bottom?

I've found a really awesome YouTube video that shows you how to seam up a crocheted tube to make a slouchy beanie. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLkVgeOR6RU[/ame]


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I started at the top. Did a couple rows of double crochet to add height, then I ch 4, skip two stitches, single crochet to attach, and continue that around for one rotation. Then I double crochet 2 rounds, then repeat the chain 4 pattern. It helps to make it wider. It started to get too wide after 3 rounds of that pattern, so I did two rounds of single crochet where I skipped every other stitch. I haven't counted stitches to give any exact numbers. :s


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

I finished the hat last night, I plan to give it to DD today after school, I'll get some pics of her wearing it. I ended up adding a pompom to help hide the pointy part at the top. I've started making her a scarf with the remainder of the yarn after finishing the hat. It's a simple single crochet pattern I found and adapted to match the hat better. Once I finish I'll put up a pic of it, and DD wearing the set.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautiful!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's DD wearing the hat, she was so excited when I gave it to her, she couldn't believe I'd finished it. It's a little shorter than I'd like, and she asked if I could add ear flaps, so I'm going to do some alterations after I finish the scarf


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Shes a beautiful little girl! You did really nice on the hat. Sounds like your getting the hang of things, I bet it will be easy to attach ear flaps.

That's the thing I love about crochet & knitting, so many useful garments & blankets can be made, your way & choice of colors.


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks, she looks like her mama  I plan to attach a row or two of double crochet around the bottom, not sure what stitch I'll use for the ears, I want them closely knit though, she has problems with ear infections from time to time.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

To keep the pointy part from happening, the typical formula for a crochet hat is to do as many increases in each round as you did in the first round while you're getting it big enough around. Say you did 10 st in the first round, you'd have to do 2st in each st in the second round, then in the third, you would do a pattern alternating 1 st, then 2st around, the fourth you'd do 1st 1st then 2st.

It turned out so cute!!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

That makes sense, thanks! DH wants a hat, and after seeing DD's hat, my mom and nephew want hats too. Guess I know what they're getting for xmas!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I always just use that formula, then use a hat size chart to kind of determine where to stop when I'm making hats. No pattern necessary


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Plendlful said:


> That makes sense, thanks! DH wants a hat, and after seeing DD's hat, my mom and nephew want hats too. Guess I know what they're getting for xmas!


you did an amazing job!!! good for you!
I started almost 2 yrs ago and heck I started with a crooked wash cloth! I am impressed!


----------



## 354508 (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, when I started, I was trying to make a granny square. It just turned into a hat! Lol


----------

